# €15/hour to escort a group of 16 year old girls?



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 8, 2008)

Who'd get a job like that then? 




From a very posh German, all girl, public school. Just so happens a fellow artist is throwing a leaving party next weekend also 

I can't believe my luck sometimes!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2008)

*bites tongue*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 8, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> *bites tongue*






Sadly, I'm going to have to be on best behavior and protect them from all the nasty Spanish men 


May well be biting my tongue harder then you.


----------



## Poot (Jun 8, 2008)

Escort them doing what? Are they doing anything fun/interesting?


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

My mate was getting 60-80 quid a day as a tour guide for foreign students last summer. She just went on the coach with them and made sure no-one got lost. She didn't have any experience and only has bad GCSE French. She said it was great, got to go on loads of trips and get paid for it.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Who'd get a job like that then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nothing less endearing than a jammy perv


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Who'd get a job like that then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16 year olds are children. I feel repulsed.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

They are legal, tbf milly.


----------



## Poot (Jun 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> My mate was getting 60-80 quid a day as a tour guide for foreign students last summer. She just went on the coach with them and made sure no-one got lost. She didn't have any experience and only has bad GCSE French. She said it was great, got to go on loads of trips and get paid for it.



Yeah, looking back I really wish I'd done something like that before I had ties. It's a good way of doing stuff you wouldn't normally do.

*curses own laziness*


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> They are legal, tbf milly.



So?!? There's law and there's morality. They're not the same thing. Does their legality mean they should be sleazed over by someone who is meant to be there to protect them? If he's employed to look after them, isn't he in loco parentis? And if he is in loco parentis then no, it isn't legal, is it??

I'm sure most of them have had sex but, hopefully, with guys their age, not someone three times their age.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> So?!? There's law and there's morality. They're not the same thing. Does their legality mean they should be sleazed over by someone who is meant to be there to protect them? If he's employed to look after them, isn't he in loco parentis? And if he is in loco parentis then no, it isn't legal, is it??
> 
> I'm sure most of them have had sex but, hopefully, with guys their age, not someone three times their age.



Calm down.  I'm sure Stanley will behave - he said so. He's just going to have to bite his tongue more than he imagines. 

Im sure it'll be fine.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 8, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Who'd get a job like that then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At first, I thought you were going to bitch about the job.  But no, you got the job.



Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Calm down.  I'm sure Stanley will behave - he said so. He's just going to have to bite his tongue more than he imagines.
> 
> Im sure it'll be fine.



Sorry! 

Just find the sexualisation of youth quite skanky, is all. Spose as a teacher, I think about it being my sixteen year olds and I know, that for all their posturing, they ARE children.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Just find the sexualisation of youth quite skanky, is all. Spose as a teacher, I think about it being my sixteen year olds and I know, that for all their posturing, they ARE children.



Yes, well I work with 16-18 year olds too and know where you're coming from... although they do enough to sexualise themselves iykwim? And I'm coming from an angle of having to work with a lot of teenage girls in the whole muslim garb and they're all at it - full hijab worn with 'fuck me' heels and sexy eyemake up!


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Yes, well I work with 16-18 year olds too and know where you're coming from... although they do enough to sexualise themselves iykwim? And I'm coming from an angle of having to work with a lot of teenager girls in the whole muslim garb and they're all at it!



Yeah but with nice young attractive boys, hopefully. I was. 

Still am.

arf arf.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Yeah but with nice young attractive boys, hopefully. I was.
> 
> Still am.
> 
> arf arf.



 
what if they're not into boys their age?


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> what if they're not into boys their age?



oh. well in that case it's perfectly acceptable for 50 year old men to shag them. I expect they are very mature and worldly for their age.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> oh. well in that case it's perfectly acceptable for 50 year old men to shag them. I expect they are very mature and worldly for their age.



Yeah but he didnt say anything about shagging them. You're the one ploughing in with your assumptions.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Yeah but he didnt say anything about shagging them. You're the one ploughing in with your assumptions.



WHAT? No I'm not. I'm not talking about SE. I thought we were talking about 16 year old girls in general? Who are the 'they' that may not be into boys their age? We were talking about girls shagging or not shagging boys their age and then you said what if theyare not into boys their age, so were, logically, talking about them shagging older people. I don't remember mentioning Stanley shagging anyone. I said about him perving on them, which is what you mentioned too, calling him a 'jammy perv'.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Yeah but he didnt say anything about shagging them. You're the one ploughing in with your assumptions.



TBF the original post did come across as a bit sleazy.  Intentionally so imo.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> WHAT? No I'm not. I'm not talking about SE. I thought we were talking about 16 year old girls in general? Who are the 'they' that may not be into boys their age? We were talking about girls shagging or not shagging boys their age and then you said what if theyare not into boys their age, so were, logically, talking about them shagging older people. I don't remember mentioning Stanley shagging anyone. I said about him perving on them, which is what you mentioned too, calling him a 'jammy perv'.



oh yeah - no sorry the two convo's somehow got blurred. Slight derail but I mean with the sexualisation of teenage girls - without going into too much personal detail, I think back when I was 16/17 and I was mature enough to make my own choices of that respect, the law recognises this and it does come down to the individuals, doesnt it?  I guess I have a bit of a laissez faire attitude tot that stuff.

As for the op - ive covered my thoughts in my posts above.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> TBF the original post did come across as a bit sleazy.  Intentionally so imo.



I read it in jest, he does it all the time.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I read it in jest, he does it all the time.




Oh, I thought he was just trying to provoke a reaction.  And guess what, someone did...


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> oh yeah - no sorry the two convo's somehow got blurred. Slight derail but I mean with the sexualisation of teenage girls - without going into too much personal detail, I think back when I was 16/17 and I was mature enough to make my own choices of that respect, the law recognises this and it does come down to the individuals, doesnt it?  I guess I have a bit of a laissez faire attitude tot that stuff.
> 
> As for the op - ive covered my thoughts in my posts above.



I don't. I don't think teenage girls should have sex with old men. But that is just my personal preference. I just think any man who particularly wants that sort of thing is probabl a bit lame. 

Alarmingly, on reflection, I don't really think I'm any wiser than I was 12 years ago so hey. 

Anyway, re the OP's question, isn't 15 euros about 9 pounds? I certainly wouldn't do that job for that little money, no.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Oh, I thought he was just trying to provoke a reaction.  And guess what, someone did...



I know he does all the time. And usually I read them and  but I think the heat has got me riled. It was either rant about this or go and yell at my flatmate for not tidying the kitchen!!


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I know he does all the time. And usually I read them and  but I think the heat has got me riled. It was either rant about this or go and yell at my flatmate for not tidying the kitchen!!



Oh well, at least it saved your flatmate from being yelled at


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 8, 2008)

if I am not mistaken groups of 16 year old girls might be quite merciless... not sure it's such an easy task


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Oh well, at least it saved your flatmate from being yelled at






And now he has cleaned the kitchen so there's a happy ending.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> 16 year olds are children. I feel repulsed.




no they're not. They are young women capable of having sex and making their own decisions on lots of things, IMO.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> if I am not mistaken groups of 16 year old girls might be quite merciless... not sure it's such an easy task



Yeah, they'll run rings round him. He'll probably be found sobbing in a corner.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> if I am not mistaken groups of 16 year old girls might be quite merciless... not sure it's such an easy task





sparklefish said:


> Yeah, they'll run rings round him. He'll probably be found sobbing in a corner.



You're not wrong! 


(((((Stanley))))))


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> isn't he in loco parentis?



What's that mean: 'lıke a mad parent?'


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Just to comment on the idea that 16 yr old girls are perfectly capable of making their own decisions re: sex. I don't agree all are capable especially re: predatory older men. Some men can be very clever at saying and doing the right things to impress (to get them into bed natch) impressionable I-think-I-know-it-all-and-am-in-control-sexually 16 yr olds. 
Some are capable of making decisions about a lot of things sure and some aren't. Sexually though....with an older guy trying to get them into bed? I'm not so sure...


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

I work wıth 18-22 year-old women, several of whom have made advances over the years.  I've never been ınterested because they so obvıously want what I am not who I am ıyswım.  Yes really.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I work wıth 18-22 year-old women, several of whom have made advances over the years.  I've never been ınterested because they so obvıously want what I am not who I am ıyswım.  Yes really.



What are you that they want?  Are you a fireman or a space cowboy?


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> isn't 15 euros about 9 pounds?



15 Euros is about £12


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Just to comment on the idea that 16 yr old girls are perfectly capable of making their own decisions re: sex. I don't agree all are capable especially re: predatory older men. Some men can be very clever at saying and doing the right things to impress (to get them into bed natch) impressionable I-think-I-know-it-all-and-am-in-control-sexually 16 yr olds.
> Some are capable of making decisions about a lot of things sure and some aren't. Sexually though....with an older guy trying to get them into bed? I'm not so sure...



not all of them obviously but i think people underestimate how copped on teenagers are. Its patronising for a 16-year old girl to be considered a child, when plenty of them would be having sex/ drinking/ studying hard and falling out of nightclubs. 

I am guessing more of them fall on that side than on still being children....


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> not all of them obviously but i think people underestimate how copped on teenagers are. Its patronising for a 16-year old girl to be considered a child, when plenty of them would be having sex/ drinking/ studying hard and falling out of nightclubs.
> 
> I am guessing more of them fall on that side than on still being children....



you'd guess wrongly.

i, too was a sexually precocious teenager - but while i think it's relatively harmless for teenagers to be having (safe) sex with their peers, i think it 
's perfectly possible, and indeed likely, that a man in his thirrties or older sleeping with a girl of 16 is manipulating them on some level.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> not all of them obviously but i think people underestimate how copped on teenagers are. Its patronising for a 16-year old girl to be considered a child, when plenty of them would be having sex/ drinking/ studying hard and falling out of nightclubs.
> 
> I am guessing more of them fall on that side than on still being children....



Well, I don't think I underestimate them at all, and I like them and respect them very much. I know they do that and not ALL that long ago I was the same. But I also see them being scared about things, being easily taken in, being very emotional. I don't think that recognising their natural naivety is patronising at all. I was, I admit, being knee-jerkish saying they were children but they are not adults. They really are not. And falling out of nightclubs: can't kids do that? I know I was. Not sure about using that as a measure of mental maturity, to be honest.

I agree totally with Strumpet.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What are you that they want?



Brıtısh for one thıng.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> What's that mean: 'lıke a mad parent?'



In place of parents (I've prob written it completely wrong) like teachers are. You know, responsible for their welfare while they are in your care and away from parents.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> you'd guess wrongly.
> 
> i, too was a sexually precocious teenager - but while i think it's relatively harmless for teenagers to be having (safe) sex with their peers, i think it
> 's perfectly possible, and indeed likely, that a man in his thirrties or older sleeping with a girl of 16 is manipulating them on some level.



Absolutely.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> not all of them obviously but i think people underestimate how copped on teenagers are. Its patronising for a 16-year old girl to be considered a child, when plenty of them would be having sex/ drinking/ studying hard and falling out of nightclubs.
> 
> I am guessing more of them fall on that side than on still being children....



I wasn't like that. I definitely still was a child at 16.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> I wasn't like that. I definitely still was a child at 16.



I was like that but doesn't mean I was ready for it, on reflection I made huge mistakes at that age and was far too trusting.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> you'd guess wrongly.
> 
> *i, too was a sexually precocious teenager* - but while i think it's relatively harmless for teenagers to be having (safe) sex with their peers, i think it
> 's perfectly possible, and indeed likely, that a man in his thirrties or older sleeping with a girl of 16 is manipulating them on some level.




i wasnt sexually precocious, i was a virgin, but i knew what i was doing at that age, and wasnt easily manipulated. My schoolmates werent either.

i'm saying that people are wrong to assume 16 year old girls are children, in my opinion - theyre not!


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i wasnt sexually precocious, i was a virgin, but i knew what i was doing at that age, and wasnt easily manipulated. My schoolmates werent either.
> 
> i'm saying that people are wrong to assume 16 year old girls are children, in my opinion - theyre not!



Just out of interest, where do you get your opinion from? I just wonder.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Just out of interest, where do you get your opinion from? I just wonder.



Myself, but probably also parental influences. My folks treated me like an adult and put faith in me being able to think for myself very young.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> In place of parents (I've prob written it completely wrong) like teachers are. You know, responsible for their welfare while they are in your care and away from parents.



He knows what you mean - he's winding you up


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> Myself, but probably also parental influences. My folks treated me like an adult and put faith in me being able to think for myself very young.



So you base your opinion merely on yourself as a teenager? Fair enough. And it sounds like you have a lot to thank your parents from but what about people who are less mature? To be honest, you sound like the exception and not the rule. 

I don't think that if you were around 16 year olds more, you would hold the same opinion for long. They act like kids. A lot of them want affirmation and affection all the time. If you knew about the decisions some of the kids make, I think you might reconsider the idea that the majority of them are good at them.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I don't think that recognising their natural naivety is patronising at all.


Nor me. 


milly molly said:


> And falling out of nightclubs: can't kids do that? I know I was. Not sure about using that as a measure of mental maturity, to be honest.


Indeed. 



Saying some (a lot imo) young women of 16 are easily manipulated sexually....doesn't mean they aren't capable of making most decisions about the rest of their lives, u know. It's a diff. ball game when it comes to sex, imo.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> So you base your opinion merely on yourself as a teenager? Fair enough. And it sounds like you have a lot to thank your parents from but what about people who are less mature? To be honest, you sound like the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I don't think that if you were around 16 year olds more, you would hold the same opinion for long. They act like kids. A lot of them want affirmation and affection all the time. If you knew about the decisions some of the kids make, I think you might reconsider the idea that the majority of them are good at them.



maybe thats true. I wasnt speaking for all sixteen year olds but looking back, it seems to me lots of my schoolmates seemed more mature than immature. I just dont think they are 'children' by any stretch and they sure hate being patronised as such.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Nor me.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. And I also think that things they do then can affect them, later on. Not to be too candid, but I did some dumb stuff and I think it affects the way I see people now. I would rather see things differently, frankly.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Nor me.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> ...



especially if there is a power imbalance due to one partner being old enough to be their parent at a time when their parents have so much control over what they do.

if any friend of mine over the age of about 25 - male or female - was shagging a sixteen year old i'd have to say something to them.  it may not be illegal, but that doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> maybe thats true. I wasnt speaking for all sixteen year olds but looking back, it seems to me lots of my schoolmates seemed more mature than immature. I just dont think they are 'children' by any stretch and they sure hate being patronised as such.



I would very much like it if you stopped accusing me of patronising them.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> 16 year olds are children.



i think a 16-year old girl might feel patronised by that.


----------



## snadge (Jun 8, 2008)

Good on you stanley, get 'em pissed up and do some "erm" painting.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i think a 16-year old girl might feel patronised by that.



Yes, I think you have made your feelings quite clear on that. I'm not absolutely sure you're right but since you are basing your whole argument on the fact that you were once a 16 year old, you probably are, eh?

And by the way, if they are not children, why did you not say 16-year-old woman?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2008)

Interestingly/ worryingly the age of consent in Spain is only 13 (according to what I googled anyway)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_Europe


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

snadge said:


> Good on you stanley, get 'em pissed up and do some "erm" painting.



The old school's not quıte dead yet eh?


----------



## keybored (Jun 8, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Who'd get a job like that then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





milly molly said:


> Yeah but with nice young attractive boys, hopefully. I was.
> 
> Still am.
> 
> arf arf.



Spot the difference.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

keypulse said:


> Spot the difference.



Erm, one of them's joking...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> And by the way, if they are not children, why did you not say 16-year-old woman?



i said they were 'young women' which i think is more appropriate than 'children.'


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> Interestingly/ worryingly the age of consent in Spain is only 13



Twelve ın Mexıco.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Twelve ın Mexıco.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i said they were 'young women' which i think is more appropriate than 'children.'



you said 'girl', actually.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jun 8, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> Interestingly/ worryingly the age of consent in Spain is only 13 (according to what I googled anyway)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_Europe



mmm, same for places like Sweden also. It's ridicolous.


----------



## snadge (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> The old school's not quıte dead yet eh?






and which old school would that be?


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

keypulse said:


> Spot the difference.



I know. I was joking. That was kind of the point.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

Can I just say congratulations Stanley.  Talk about light the blue touch paper and retire.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


>



I dıdn't make the law dıd I?  And I wouldn't touch a twelve year-old wıth yours.  I lıve on the Mexıcan border though, so I see a good many bad thıngs.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2008)

Woollyredhat said:


> mmm, same for places like Sweden also. It's ridicolous.



According to this it's 15 in Sweden:



> The age of consent in Sweden is 15, as specified by the Swedish Penal Code, Chapter 6 (On Sexual Crimes). The age of fifteen is referred to several times, for example in Section 4, which reads: "A person who has sexual intercourse with a child under fifteen years of age or who with such a child carries out another sexual act that, having regard to the nature of the violation and the circumstances in general, is comparable to sexual intercourse, shall be sentenced for rape of a child to imprisonment for at least two and at most six years."
> 
> There is a position of trust rule in which the age of consent is raised to 18. The section mentioned above continues:"The same applies to the person who carries out an act referred to in the first paragraph to a child more than fifteen years of age but less than eighteen years of age and who is offspring to the perpetrator or in the perpetrator's care or in a similar relationship to the perpetrator, or for whose care or guardianship the perpetrator is responsible due to the decision of a government agency."
> 
> There is also a close in age exception (Chapter 6, Section 14) "...not sentenced if it is obvious that the act is no violation of the child considered the small difference in age between the person who carries out the act and the child and other circumstances." In a verdict of March 30, 2007, the Supreme Court found that a 17 year old boy had not committed a criminal act by having sexual intercourse with a girl 14 years and 7 months old. (Case B 415-07)



The principle of disregarding the age when the older person is close in age to the younger one is quite a sensible one really.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Erm, one of them's joking...



Thank you Brix.

(((Brix)))

Assuming you did mean me!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> 16 year olds are children. I feel repulsed.



Don't be ridiculous; the average 16 year-old is a long way from being a child and more than old enough to be responsible for their own behaviour, as is the average 20 year-old. You'd be hard put to tell the difference between them most of the time.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Thank you Brix.
> 
> (((Brix)))
> 
> Assuming you did mean me!



I did mean you, yes.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Don't be ridiculous; the average 16 year-old is a long way from being a child and more than old enough to be responsible for their own behaviour, as is the average 20 year-old. You'd be hard put to tell the difference between them most of the time.



Would I??! No, I really wouldn't.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

snadge said:


> and which old school would that be?




You tell me.  St. Trınıan's perhaps?


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I dıdn't make the law dıd I?  And I wouldn't touch a twelve year-old wıth yours.  I lıve on the Mexıcan border though, so I see a good many bad thıngs.



So what point were you trying to make then?


----------



## keybored (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I know. I was joking. That was kind of the point.



Sorry I must have missed it


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Can I just say congratulations Stanley.  Talk about light the blue touch paper and retire.



Thıs one should run and run.  As ındeed should Stanley.


----------



## snadge (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> You tell me.  St. Trınıan's perhaps?



"ooh yes please"  ( said in best Terry Thomas type voice)


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Thıs one should run and run.  As ındeed should Stanley.



That actually made me chuckle.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> So what point were you trying to make then?



I've forgotten to be honest.  What was the questıon agaın?


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I've forgotten to be honest.  What was the questıon agaın?



Oh, never mind.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jun 8, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> According to this it's 15 in Sweden:
> 
> 
> 
> The principle of disregarding the age when the older person is close in age to the younger one is quite a sensible one really.



In relation to the second paragrap, there is a 15 year age of consent, but with limitations? 

I think it's the same as in Ireland, 17 for your own age and 18 is the full consental age.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> no they're not. They are *young women *capable of having sex and making their own decisions on lots of things, IMO.



see post 29 milly molly. i said they were young women.


----------



## Firky (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Dear Daily Mail,
> 
> Following Stanley Edward's letter last week regarding escorting 16 year old girls, I feel compelled to reply as I am outraged. There's law and there's morality. They're not the same thing. Does their legality mean they should be sleazed over by someone who is meant to be there to protect them? If he's employed to look after them, isn't he in loco parentis? And if he is in loco parentis then no, it isn't legal, is it??
> 
> ...



That's better, I expected more from a green inker to be honest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2008)

top quality troll from Stan


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

firky said:


> That's better, I expected more from a green inker to be honest.



Twat.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> see post 29 milly molly. i said they were young women.



See post 55 Cheesy. You said girl.


----------



## Firky (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Twat.



Someone who doesn't fall for obvious trolls is not a twat. In fact I'd go insofar as to say you are the gullable outraged twat here, jog on, don't trip over your lip or forget your sapde


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

firky said:


> Someone who doesn't fall for obvious trolls is not a twat. In fact I'd go insofar as to say you are the gullable outraged twat here, jog on, don't trip over your lip or forget your sapde



What is green ink and what the hell is a sapde?

Also: gullible, not gullable.


----------



## Firky (Jun 8, 2008)

The last bastion of someone in a huff is to crit spelling and or grammar as they have no other point 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_ink

You just done another green ink trait 

"THE "green ink brigade" is well-known to editors. It consists of people who send in copies of the paper, covered in scribblings and rantings. Every mistake, every contentious point, is ringed or underlined, more often than not in green ink. 

Their letters go on for page after page in a tidal wave of green bile.

I once had a letter from a green ink regular, signed Paul the Apostle, telling me I was "the spawn of the horned devil and a wicked whore from hell".

I am, in fact, the spawn of an electrician and a postlady from Middlesbrough and I've thus far kept Paul the Apostle's letter from them for fear of causing a domestic incident.

Don't ask me why these people choose green ink. They just do."


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

firky said:


> The last bastion of someone in a huff is to crit spelling and or grammar as they have no other point
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_ink
> 
> Pour ya self a glass of wine and stop getting wound up



Ha! Good point. I did feel a small sense of triumph that you'd spelt that wrong. 

I feel drained. Arguing online is the best distraction from marking EVER.

I'm having a fag.


----------



## Firky (Jun 8, 2008)

It also gets you nearly 60,000 posts over five years


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2008)

firky said:


> It also gets you nearly 60,000 posts over five years




Lets not forget the other 15,000 under differnt ID's eh?


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

firky said:


> I once had a letter from a green ink regular, signed Paul the Apostle, telling me I was "the spawn of the horned devil and a wicked whore from hell".
> "



You man you're not?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> See post 55 Cheesy. You said girl.



I also said young woman.  A 16 year old 'girl' is another way of saying a 16-year old young woman. Sixteen year olds are often referred to as either girls or young women.

You said that they were children, not me.


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

You two aren't still going on about this girl/woman business are you?  Stanley's probably pissing himself


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> You two aren't still going on about this girl/woman business are you?  Stanley's probably pissing himself



i was correcting milly on it cos she commented, twice, omitting that i referred to 16-year old girls as young women. 

thats done now!


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> i was correcting milly on it cos she commented, twice, omitting that i referred to 16-year old girls as young women.
> 
> thats done now!



Well, you did say girl as well 

Runs...


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> You two aren't still going on about this girl/woman business are you?  Stanley's probably pissing himself



I didn't realise he was THAT old.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Well, you did say girl as well
> 
> Runs...



 'girl' is a term often used to describe a young woman. 

child isnt. you knows this!


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I didn't realise he was THAT old.


Well, you've been going on about it for so long he aged...


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

brix said:


> Well, you've been going on about it for so long he aged...


----------



## brix (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheesypoof said:


> 'girl' is a term often used to describe a young woman.
> 
> child isnt. you knows this!




Erm, I know, let's have a fight about it.  Come on then.  

*Puts up fists and tries to look menacing*


----------



## subversplat (Jun 8, 2008)

So did we actually decide whether it's ok to perve over/sleep with 16 year olds, and what's the cut off age? I was just thinking of heading out on the town, is all....


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

subversplat said:


> So did we actually decide whether it's ok to perve over/sleep with 16 year olds, and what's the cut off age? I was just thinking of heading out on the town, is all....



Half your age plus 7 innit?


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Half your age plus 7 innit?



Oh yeah. I went beyond that once and it was not a happy experience!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2008)

What have I started!


Just for the record I'm only 41 and just spent a very beautiful evening in the company of a women from Israel barely half my age. Could have invited her to stay at my place the night and may well chance my luck another day, but Milly Molly really is doing me a disservice.

Not only have I done many hours of voluntary and paid youth work in previous lives, I also take it upon myself to look out for young people here. It's about individuals and there aren't any ages that make a huge difference.



Anyway, I'm going to have fun, and what's more they'll have a fucking good weekend worth remembering. And, they'll be as safe as any bunch could be.


Haven't read all of the thread. I'll save for a laugh in the morning


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> ...and what's more they'll have a *fucking good weekend worth remembering.*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>






These young Spanish lads - they aren't backward in coming forward when there are German, or English girls in town.




I'm still very upset that some tart called me 50 on this thread. 50 FFS! I've barely past 40.


----------



## brix (Jun 9, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> What have I started!




As if you didn't know


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2008)

brix said:


> As if you didn't know



I don't think the OP reads in anyway as being seedy. Just the way some stuck-up, self-important fool read the post and perceives me 

I'm not seedy and I'm not 50!


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 9, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I don't think the OP reads in anyway as being seedy. Just the way some stuck-up, self-important fool read the post and perceives me
> 
> I'm not seedy and I'm not 50!



Apologies Stanley. I don't think I meant you when I said it, I've no idea how old you are, I think I meant generally. 

And stuck-up and self important are fairly accurate. Tart though?? Yeah: tart too...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 16, 2008)

This is going very well.

Girls are currently lounging by the pool, soaking up the sun. Later I'll be taking them to experience a bit of local culture at Paddy's Irish bar to watch Germany V Austria.

Seriously, it was their vote and I'm more than happy to go along with the flow.




They're here to do art, but I'm sure we can find some time for that another day. They have spent 10 minutes watching me paint. That's enough for One day.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2008)

That was 

Watched the football (first half only) then went into Realejo for a fab selection of tapas and summer wine. Had everyone sketching on table napkins and then visited a couple of places with walls covered thick with table napkin sketches.

Everyone home and sober by midnight to chill in the gardens. All seemed to really enjoy themselves and had a fun night out.

I could do this for a living  I am the coolest art teacher in Granada 



Should I be letting them smoke and drink


----------

